# All Slavic languages: Ciężko pracujemy, by stworzyć coś wyjątkowego



## Włoskipolak 72

Witam wszystkich ! 

I am very curious how these verbs are used in the following phrases in different Slavic languages ?


Ciężko pracujemy, by *stworzyć *coś wyjątkowego. = We are working hard to create something special.


----------



## vianie

Hello there..

There's a couple of options..

*Slovak* - Ťažko pracujeme, aby sme vytvorili niečo výnimočné. / Usilovne pracujeme na vytvorení niečoho výnimočného.

*Czech* - Těžce pracujeme, abychom vytvořili něco výjimečného. / Usilovně pracujeme na vytvoření něčeho výjimečného.



Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Ciężko pracujemy, by *stworzyć *coś wyjątkowego



We let God take care of *stvoriť* / *stvořit*.


----------



## Panceltic

Trdo delamo, da bi *ustvarili* nekaj izjemnega.


----------



## polskajason

BCS: Teško radimo da napravimo nešto posebno.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

vianie said:


> Hello there..
> 
> There's a couple of options..
> 
> *Slovak* - Ťažko pracujeme, aby sme vytvorili niečo výnimočné. / Usilovne pracujeme na vytvorení niečoho výnimočného.
> 
> *Czech* - Těžce pracujeme, abychom vytvořili něco výjimečného. / Usilovně pracujeme na vytvoření něčeho výjimečného.
> 
> 
> 
> We let God take care of *stvoriť* / *stvořit*.


Dziękuję bardzo ! 🙂

Basically I was curious about the synonyms of the verb to make (create) etc.. in different Slavic languages..
And I would like to know also how do you say _*porabiać ?*_

Więc, _co tu *porabiasz*_?

_*porabiać =*_  trudnić się, parać się , zajmować się czymś.

porabiać - Wielki słownik języka polskiego PAN


*robić*;
→ czynić;
→ zrobić;
→ tworzyć;
→ sporządzać;
→ wytwarzać ;
→ produkować;
→ wyrabiać ;
→ dokonywać ;
→ sporządzić;
→ utworzyć;
→ poczynić ;
→ wykonywać ;
→ fabrykować;


----------



## vianie

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> And I would like to know also how do you say _*porabiać ?*_


_*porábať*_


----------



## Panceltic

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> And I would like to know also how do you say _*porabiać ?*_



Početi / počenjati in Slovenian. Kaj počneš? Kaj počenjaš?


----------



## Awwal12

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Basically I was curious about the synonyms of the verb to make (create) etc.. in different Slavic languages..


Russian (perfective):
сделать (sdélat') - to do/make;
создать (sozdát') - to create;
сотворить (sotvorít') - to create (usually elevated, rarely used in everyday life due to stylistic limitations and possible unwanted associations);
произвести (proizvestí) - to produce (very formal, or implying industrial production, or in certain set expressions);
изготовить (izgotóvit') - to make, to produce (about utilitarian physical objects);

In other contexts other verbs may be used:
выработать (výrabotat') - to produce (typically regarding substances), to work out;
натворить (natvorít') - to do (about mischiefs and other activities with harmful but typically unintentional results);
вытворить (výtvorit') - to do (about cases of some spectacular misbehaviour);
учинить (uchinít') - to do (about violent unlawful activities), to organize (archaic);
продуцировать (produtsírovat') - to produce (very formal and technical, normally about substances and immaterial things).


----------



## francisgranada

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> *robić*;
> → czynić;
> → zrobić;
> → tworzyć;
> → sporządzać;
> → wytwarzać ;
> → produkować;
> → wyrabiać ;
> → dokonywać ;
> → sporządzić;
> → utworzyć;
> → poczynić ;
> → wykonywać ;
> → fabrykować;


I think most of these verbs appear in other Slavic languages, as well, even if not exactly with same meaning ...

However, for me is interesting the impersonal structure "*by stworzyć"* instead of something like* "aby stworzyliśmy"*.   In which other Slavic language is this structure possible?


----------



## vianie

francisgranada said:


> for me is interesting the impersonal structure "*by stworzyć"*


Yeh, I cannot imagine these structures even  in a poetical language.


----------



## Awwal12

francisgranada said:


> However, for me is interesting the impersonal structure "*by stworzyć"*


Russian would use a similar construction "chtóby sozdát'/sotvorít'/..." here. Such infinitive phrases of purpose are used by default whenever the subjects of both actions are coreferential. (Overall I have an impression that West and East Slavic languages demonstrate more similarities in syntax.)


----------



## Panceltic

francisgranada said:


> nstead of something like* "aby stworzyliśmy"*



I think that would be *abyśmy stworzyli*.

To answer your question, the impersonal structure is not possible in Slovenian.


----------



## Awwal12

To note, Russian can use infinitives in optative-subjunctive constructions as well:
водки бы выпить (vódki by výpit') - ~it would be good to have some vodka;
мне бы попасть туда (mné by popást' tudá) - I'd like to get there; it would be good if I get there.


----------



## vianie

Panceltic said:


> Trdo delamo, da bi *ustvarili* nekaj izjemnega.


So you don't use any _smo_ or _ste_? Therefore there's no difference between the three persons both in singular and plural?



polskajason said:


> BCS: Teško radimo da napravimo nešto posebno.


What would be the semantic difference if I say: Teško radimo da _bismo napravili_ nešto posebno. Is it ever possible to say it like this?


----------



## Panceltic

vianie said:


> So you don't use any _smo_ or _ste_? Therefore there's no difference between the three persons both in singular and plural?



Correct, in Slovenian the conditional is formed with simply adding *bi* to all persons and numbers (including dual)


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

francisgranada said:


> I think most of these verbs appear in other Slavic languages, as well, even if not exactly with same meaning ...
> 
> However, for me is interesting the impersonal structure "*by stworzyć"* instead of something like* "aby stworzyliśmy"*.   In which other Slavic language is this structure possible?




Wykorzystałem ich, _*by stworzyć* coś_ pożyteczniejszego. I used them to create something more beneficial.

Czy chciałbyś *abyśmy stworzyli* reklamę świetlną dla Twojej firmy? Would you like us to create luminous advertising for your company ?



The conditional is formed from the past tense, _by_, and the personal ending (if any). For example: _byłbym/byłabym_ ("I would be", masc/fem.), _byłbyś/byłabyś_, _byłby/byłaby/byłoby_; _bylibyśmy/byłybyśmy_, _bylibyście/byłybyście_, _byliby/byłyby_.

The personal past tense suffixes, which are reduced forms of the present tense of _być_, are clitics and can be detached from the verb to attach to another accented word earlier in the sentence, such as a question word (as in _*kogoście zobaczyli*_ as an alternative to _*kogo zobaczyliście*_ "whom did you see"), or (mostly in informal speech) an emphatic particle _że_ (_*co żeście zrobili*?_ "what did you do"). 
The same applies to the conditional endings (_*kiedy byście przyszli*_ as an alternative to _*kiedy przyszlibyście*_ "when would you come").

If _by_ introduces the clause, either alone or forming one of the conjunctions _żeby_, _iżby_, _ażeby_, _aby_, _coby_, it forms the subjunctive mood and is not to be confused with the conditional clitic _by_.
For example, "He wants me to sing" might be _chce, aby(m) śpiewał_, _chce, żeby(m) śpiewał_ or _chce, by(m) śpiewał_.
Such clauses may express "in order that", or be used with verbs meaning "want", "expect", etc.

Polish forms the conditional mood in a similar way to Russian, using the particle _by_ together with the past tense of the verb. This is an enclitic particle, which often attaches to the first stressed word in the clause, rather than following the verb. It also takes the personal endings (in the first and second persons) which usually attach to the past tense. For example:


_śpiewałem/śpiewałam_ ("I sang", masculine/feminine)
_śpiewał(a)*by*m_, or _ja *by*m śpiewał(a)_ ("I *would* sing")
The clitic can move after conjunctions, e.g.:


_gdy*bym* śpiewał_ ("if I sang"), forming a conditional conjunction _gdyby_, _jeśliby_ is also possible here
_myślę, że *by* śpiewał_ ("I think that he would sing")
Note that the clitic can not form a single verb with certain conjunctions, nor start the subordinate clause, as it would change the meaning to the subjunctive, e.g.


_chcę, że*by* śpiewał_ or a shorter _chcę, *by* śpiewał_ ("I want him to sing")
There is also a past conditional, which also includes the past tense of the copular verb _być_, as in _był(a)bym śpiewał(a)_ ("I would have sung"), but this is rarely used.


----------

